# At home items for tanks



## SharkLover (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been reading about putting clay pots in tanks and was wondering what exactly is a safe clay for fish? Is there a bad type? I ask because I would like to make my own pots for my tanks. Also is PVC okay? I've only ever added decor from fish stores but I'd like to do something different.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Plain, unglazed terra cotta pots and PVC pipe that doesn't have anything on it are just fine for tanks. I use both in mine. Use new PVC pipe so you can be sure it doesn't have any chemicals or solvents or anything on it.

As for making your own pots . . . I'm not really sure on that. I'm guessing any organic clay would work; make sure it doesn't have a lot of iron or heavy metals in it and DON'T glaze it before you fire it. I'd say no to things like Sculpey clay though. As far as I know, that's more of a polymer clay than a . . . clay clay.  

Do be aware that depending on the type of clay you use and what its mineral content is that your water parameters could change depending on what leeches out into the water.


----------



## SharkLover (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay thank you very much I didn't think of any of that, I think I'll just stick with the safe stuff for now and do some research on the rest..


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

As for what type of clay would be safe for making your own pots I am not sure about the answer on that, but I would suggest that if you do decide to try making your own before placing them in the aqaurium I would test them in a bucket of water first. Check to see if they alter the parameters of the water first. Might just be me but I am fairly paraniod abouf what I place in my tanks. As already said unglazed terra cotta pots work well, and you can get them cheap at places like Home Depot or Lowes. I have used pvc before in my quarentine tanks before with no problems also. Also welcome to TFK.


----------

